# Porridge..How do you eat yours?



## Mikeelarge (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi all,

I was just wondering how people eat their morning porridge?

I have now changed my golden syrup oats so simple for standard unflavoured oats but wondered how people 'jazz' it up a little (with the exception of scoops of whey)

Thx


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't, I have 3x egg on 2x toast 

I think ive heard of people mixing whey powder into there porridge before though


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

lots of water and get it down asap


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Oats, Skimmed Milk and a tbsp of honey.

The consistency is the key for me though! Too much milk and it's like slop, too little milk and it's like flap jack. I find per 50g of oats, 250ml of milk is about right!......yes, I really am that sad.

Occasionally slice up a banana or add some berries.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Semi Skimmed goats milk, bit of jam! When dieting properly, with eggs!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

eating porridge is hard work.

blend it baby!

just add it to a shake..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Eating Porridge is my saviour at the moment with my diet Cal - I love it! It's absolute bliss in the morning to have it and get my carbs in....I'd be lost with out it :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

true if youre dieting down and hungy it s really good filler.

a problem i rarely i have lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

i blend it with my shakes, im not hard core enough to have it made with just water

x


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

A lad I know even when not dieting puts the oats straight into a bowl and sloshes a bucket of water over it :der:

A question to the competitive BBers out there - I understand that people when competing diet pretty hardcore, but are they that extreme they can't use skimmed milk or is because of some other reason entirely?


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Perhaps if they are trying to keep the carbs really low. Skimmed milk still has that dont forget!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

They must be very hardcore then on the low carb counting!

Even if I was going to compete in BBing I'm sorry, but my porridge will always be made with milk!


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

dairy will keep you smooth m8 it has to go eventually


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Even a couple of hundred ml's of skimmed milk a day?


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

yeah milks ok for the first few weeks of diet but it will keep u fuller and when i diet i go basic as it makes it easyer to stick to bland all the way. makes cheat days so much better too and oats taste like s**t anyways so a bit of milk doesnt make any diffrence to taste for me


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Simple i dont lol lol. 2 brown wholemeal toast with 4 boiled eggs....


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I normally go for two scoops of Protein Brek or natural flavour protein (Sci Mentor Protein Brek 2kg Bag - Cheap Supplements) and two scoops of oats with water and honey. Half that if dieting.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

jam, honey, or whey...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

100g oats + 2 scoops extreme whey + 50g chopped apple add hot water lovely jubbly


----------



## williamteo (Feb 26, 2010)

In Singapore we eat Quaker Oats and I have a friend who puts dried fruits like cranberries, raisins and apricots in. Some of our old ladies actually make it into a savoury porridge by mixing in chicken soup. Not too bad.


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I would have porridge more often.. but i find it doesn't fill me up at all :/ I'm hungry after about 30mins.. which is a shame because I really like it. I have the plain oats that i just add milk with and maybe some bananas or some honey.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TBH Pix, it's not often I am ever "full" !!

I think if you eat something...say a couple of pieces of fruit, or some nuts and a shake between oats/milk/honey for breakfast and your lunch; timing being 2 and a half to 3 hours between breakfast and the fruit etc and another 2 and a half to 3 hours later lunch you are never full, but never 'starving' either.

The only time I ever feel proper full is when I over eat - like I did last night with a take away curry...still felt full this morning from it actually!...hate that feeling bleh!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

I ment.. less full and just about staying satisfied I guess. I suppose i could plan in some fruit etc.. 30min - hour after porridge.. something low cal to stop me feeling hungry again. Cheers for the advice!

And i totally agree about over eating.. I did it last week on takeaway and I couldnt even think about eating till about 3pm the next day, felt horrible and stodgy all day lol.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

We are hijacking this thread slightly, but what about having a large glass of water with your breakfast, to aid the feeling of feeling fuller?


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

haha yeh we are a bit. SORRY OP! I already drink loads as it is  I pretty much carry bottle where ever I am because I can't stand being thirsty. I will try having a full glass though as a posed to sipping  Thanks.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

I buy a kilo bag of museli base without fruit, 500grams of rye flakes and 500 grams of barley flakes. I mix the ingredients together and have a 30 gram (dry weight) serving for breakfast. Available in Holland and Barrett.

To make up a serving I put the porridge into a small pot add some cinnimon, add enough water just to cover the mixture, put a lid on the pot and let it soak overnight. In the morning bring the mix to the boil with the lid on the pot, turn off the heat and let the mix sit for a while, 15-30 minutes. This makes the porridge nice and creamy and feels easier to eat.


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I have now changed to porrige in the morning. At the moment I only have one packet (there is small packets in the box) and 180ml of milk.

Is honey good for protein? If so ile add 1 table spoon with it


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You have a lot to learn young man!

No, honey is not a good source of protein at all...basically for the serving you would have there is zero protein.

Honey is a good natural sweetener for food, that's the reason why I have it on my oats. It has a lower GI than sugar and gives a more stable and longer release of energy than sugar.

I'm sure you know about GI with being diabetic?


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

I can only handle 50g of oats with milk in the morning, then 3 eggs scrambled.

Cant hack 100g....

however, ive heard: 100g oats, few strawberries, 1 bananna - in a blender..... Is supposed to be yummy and easy to eat.


----------



## Ftblk36 (Mar 7, 2009)

100gms oats, 1 large scoop whey powder, water, green banana & 1 tablespoon of PB, blend and devour. First thing in the morning as I'm too lazy to chew.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Not a fan of PB in porridge tbh, however I love PB and it's one of my go to treats when I crave something sweet - a table spoon of crunchy PB or honey for that matter is enough to stop me wanting some haribo's or a big bar of dairy milk!


----------

